# Anti Abortion March Turns Ugly



## Noomi

This is one of those times when I will defend those on the pro life side, and condemn those on the pro choice, because despite myself being extremely pro choice, we must show respect to those who have the opposite opinion:



> AN anti-abortion rally turned violent in the city as protesters clashed with pro-choice lobbyists.
> 
> An estimated 3000 people turned out for the annual March for the Babies in Melbourne's Treasury Gardens, but as the group walked through the city they were confronted by hundreds of counter protesters.
> 
> The peaceful demonstration escalated quickly as protesters came face to face with each other at Parliament House and Federation Square.
> 
> As both sides traded taunts and name-calling police formed a human barricade to separate the groups.
> 
> Some scuffles broke out as a handful of demonstrators ripped banners and threw punches.



Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

What sickened me about the pro life side was that many had brought their children along - kids have NO place in a pro life march, at all.

The pro lifers do have a right to their opinions, and it was their march, they organised it, and it shouldn't have been ruined by a group of pro choice protesters, who showed disrespect in ripping banners and hurling insults.

We can have our own march, we do not need to interfere in another.


----------



## PixieStix

Noomi said:


> This is one of those times when I will defend those on the pro life side, and condemn those on the pro choice, because despite myself being extremely pro choice, we must show respect to those who have the opposite opinion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AN anti-abortion rally turned violent in the city as protesters clashed with pro-choice lobbyists.
> 
> An estimated 3000 people turned out for the annual March for the Babies in Melbourne's Treasury Gardens, but as the group walked through the city they were confronted by hundreds of counter protesters.
> 
> The peaceful demonstration escalated quickly as protesters came face to face with each other at Parliament House and Federation Square.
> 
> As both sides traded taunts and name-calling police formed a human barricade to separate the groups.
> 
> Some scuffles broke out as a handful of demonstrators ripped banners and threw punches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian
> 
> *What sickened me about the pro life side was that many had brought their children along - kids have NO place in a pro life march, at all.*
> 
> The pro lifers do have a right to their opinions, and it was their march, they organised it, and it shouldn't have been ruined by a group of pro choice protesters, who showed disrespect in ripping banners and hurling insults.
> 
> We can have our own march, we do not need to interfere in another.
Click to expand...


You have no right to make the judgement, that other people's children have NO place in a pro life march.

Do you?


----------



## Noomi

The only reason they bring the kids along is to say 'look what you are killing'. They liken their five year olds to a five week old embryo.


----------



## PixieStix

Noomi said:


> The only reason they bring the kids along is to say 'look what you are killing'. They liken their five year olds to a five week old embryo.



Does it make you feel guilty or something?


----------



## Noomi

No, but it makes me fear for the kids. They don't need to be exposed to that - especially since a march like this can turn violent, as it did. They don't need to see that. They are kids.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Neither side has the right to attack the other side, verbally or physically.

Period.


----------



## PixieStix

Noomi said:


> No, but it makes me fear for the kids. They don't need to be exposed to that - especially since a march like this can turn violent, as it did. They don't need to see that. They are kids.



Who are you to judge what "kids"/children. should or should not be exposed to, concerning abortion?

Abortion is violent.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Noomi said:


> What sickened me about the pro life side was that many had brought their children along - kids have NO place in a pro life march, at all.



It's for their parents to decide what is an appropriate place for them, not you, me, or anyone else.


----------



## Noomi

PixieStix said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but it makes me fear for the kids. They don't need to be exposed to that - especially since a march like this can turn violent, as it did. They don't need to see that. They are kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you to judge what "kids"/children. should or should not be exposed to, concerning abortion?
> 
> Abortion is violent.
Click to expand...


Abortion is not violent, and you are just trolling now.



Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What sickened me about the pro life side was that many had brought their children along - kids have NO place in a pro life march, at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's for their parents to decide what is an appropriate place for them, not you, me, or anyone else.
Click to expand...


Their parents are stupid.


----------



## HenryBHough

OK, so folks who enjoy killing babies also take delight in starting fights.

Surprised?

No, really????


----------



## PixieStix

Noomi said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but it makes me fear for the kids. They don't need to be exposed to that - especially since a march like this can turn violent, as it did. They don't need to see that. They are kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you to judge what "kids"/children. should or should not be exposed to, concerning abortion?
> 
> Abortion is violent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abortion is not violent, and you are just trolling now.
Click to expand...


I am not trolling. If you want people to pat you on the back for this absurd reaction to your little video. I suggest you go to the NARAL official forum.

People who believe that abortion is murder have a right to take their kids to their rallies. It is not your call.

I am passionate when it comes to abortion. I see a thread on it, I almost always reply.


----------



## Noomi

HenryBHough said:


> OK, so folks who enjoy killing babies also take delight in starting fights.
> 
> Surprised?
> 
> No, really????



It has happened when the pro choicers have a march as well. Both sides can be just as bad as each other.


----------



## Noomi

PixieStix said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you to judge what "kids"/children. should or should not be exposed to, concerning abortion?
> 
> Abortion is violent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is not violent, and you are just trolling now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not trolling. If you want people to pat you on the back for this absurd reaction to your little video. I suggest you go to the NARAL official forum.
> 
> People who believe that abortion is murder have a right to take their kids to their rallies. It is not your call.
> 
> I am passionate when it comes to abortion. I see a thread on it, I almost always reply.
Click to expand...


This thread wasn't about people taking their kids to the march though. I merely mentioned it, and you have made it into a big deal.


----------



## PixieStix

[MENTION=38085]Noomi[/MENTION]     Abortion is not violent? If only that were true


----------



## JakeStarkey

*enjoy killing babies *

Well, isn't that the stupid comment of the day?  Go call Koshergrl, she is looking for a date.


----------



## PixieStix

Noomi said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abortion is not violent, and you are just trolling now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trolling. If you want people to pat you on the back for this absurd reaction to your little video. I suggest you go to the NARAL official forum.
> 
> People who believe that abortion is murder have a right to take their kids to their rallies. It is not your call.
> 
> I am passionate when it comes to abortion. I see a thread on it, I almost always reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread wasn't about people taking their kids to the march though. I merely mentioned it, and you have made it into a big deal.
Click to expand...


You said, that was what sickened you. 

I think what actually sickened you, is the gall that others do not hold your horrid beliefs concerning abortion, And that they are teaching their kids the same


----------



## Noomi

PixieStix said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trolling. If you want people to pat you on the back for this absurd reaction to your little video. I suggest you go to the NARAL official forum.
> 
> People who believe that abortion is murder have a right to take their kids to their rallies. It is not your call.
> 
> I am passionate when it comes to abortion. I see a thread on it, I almost always reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread wasn't about people taking their kids to the march though. I merely mentioned it, and you have made it into a big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said, that was what sickened you.
> 
> I think what actually sickened you, is the gall that others do not hold your horrid beliefs concerning abortion, And that they are teaching their kids the same
Click to expand...


It did sicken me, but the thread wasn't about that, was it?

If I attended a pro choice rally, and had kids, I would leave them at home. My kids have no place at such a rally, they would be to young to understand what was going on.


----------



## PixieStix

Noomi said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread wasn't about people taking their kids to the march though. I merely mentioned it, and you have made it into a big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said, that was what sickened you.
> 
> I think what actually sickened you, is the gall that others do not hold your horrid beliefs concerning abortion, And that they are teaching their kids the same
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It did sicken me, but the thread wasn't about that, was it?
> 
> If I attended a pro choice rally, and had kids, I would leave them at home. My kids have no place at such a rally, they would be to young to understand what was going on.
Click to expand...



Wasn't it? You made it a point. Not me. Stop trying to wiggle out of it


----------



## Noomi

PixieStix said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said, that was what sickened you.
> 
> I think what actually sickened you, is the gall that others do not hold your horrid beliefs concerning abortion, And that they are teaching their kids the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did sicken me, but the thread wasn't about that, was it?
> 
> If I attended a pro choice rally, and had kids, I would leave them at home. My kids have no place at such a rally, they would be to young to understand what was going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it? You made it a point. Not me. Stop trying to wiggle out of it
Click to expand...


My point was to stand on the side of the anti abortionists, and condemn my own side for showing such disrespect.

Completely over your head, eh?


----------



## PixieStix

Noomi said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did sicken me, but the thread wasn't about that, was it?
> 
> If I attended a pro choice rally, and had kids, I would leave them at home. My kids have no place at such a rally, they would be to young to understand what was going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it? You made it a point. Not me. Stop trying to wiggle out of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point was to stand on the side of the anti abortionists, and condemn my own side for showing such disrespect.
> 
> Completely over your head, eh?
Click to expand...


You said WHAT sickened you, and I addressed what sickened you. Deal with the sickness now. It is one of the consequences of abortion


----------



## Noomi

PixieStix said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it? You made it a point. Not me. Stop trying to wiggle out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point was to stand on the side of the anti abortionists, and condemn my own side for showing such disrespect.
> 
> Completely over your head, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said WHAT sickened you, and I addressed what sickened you. Deal with the sickness now. It is one of the consequences of abortion
Click to expand...


Dragging your kids along to a potentially violent rally is abusive, and those parents need their heads read - who would be at fault if one of those kids were seriously injured, or killed?


----------



## PixieStix

Noomi said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point was to stand on the side of the anti abortionists, and condemn my own side for showing such disrespect.
> 
> Completely over your head, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said WHAT sickened you, and I addressed what sickened you. Deal with the sickness now. It is one of the consequences of abortion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dragging your kids along to a potentially violent rally is abusive, and those parents need their heads read - who would be at fault if one of those kids were seriously injured, or killed?
Click to expand...


Taking your kid anywhere can be _*"potentially"*_ dangerous or violent. What is your point?


----------



## bianco

Noomi said:


> The only reason they bring the kids along is to say 'look what you are killing'. They liken their five year olds to a five week old embryo.



That'd be my guess.

In the words of Labor [Left/Far Left] party stalwart/guru Graham Richardson;

*"Whatever it takes"*


Personally, I wouldn't take kids anywhere near a rally like that where tempers are sure to flare.


----------



## bianco

> AN anti-abortion rally turned violent in the city as protesters clashed with pro-choice lobbyists.
> 
> An estimated 3000 people turned out for the annual March for the Babies in Melbourne's Treasury Gardens, but as the group walked through the city they were confronted by hundreds of counter protesters.
> 
> The peaceful demonstration escalated quickly as protesters came face to face with each other at Parliament House and Federation Square.
> 
> As both sides traded taunts and name-calling police formed a human barricade to separate the groups.
> 
> Some scuffles broke out as a handful of demonstrators ripped banners and threw punches.



Imagine if they were allowed to carry guns!


----------



## Noomi

PixieStix said:


> Taking your kid anywhere can be _*"potentially"*_ dangerous or violent. What is your point?



That kids are not old enough to know what abortion is, or the reasons why women have them, and don't need to know about it until they are much older.


----------



## bianco

One upon a time, long ago in Sydney, girls and women were visiting seedy joints in Kings Cross for abortions.

_A study by the World Health Organisation had disclosed that, due to illegal abortion attempts, Australia had the highest maternal mortality rate of developed Western countries. _

Then Womens Liberation was born, and ladies marched in the streets, chanting;

_"Men like birds; birds live in cages, 
They have done for ages; on second-class wages; 
Women's Liberation's going to smash that cage, 
Came join us now and rage, rage, rage. _


1970's and 1980's - A History of International Women's Day

_When the march reached Hyde Park, as part of a picnic, concert, meeting, a small group of women delighted the audience with street theatre on The Stages of a Woman's Life. 
It began with a coffin-like glory-box, traversed each stage of acquiring "womanhood" and marriage, and finished with the woman's addiction to Bex powders which had been provided to get her back on her feet when she faltered or collapsed along the way.

As the items and the speakers proceeded in the warm sunlight, a young woman rose and removed her T-shirt, denouncing the taboos which permitted a man this privilege and denied it to women. Police moved in and other women followed her example. 
The audience closed ranks to block off the police and valiant men rose to defend the women. Six of them were arrested .... no women. 
Many women were also angry or uneasy at the male interventions on their day; and women themselves provided the most effective block to police threats in the park. 
Two women, one of them Aboriginal, walked to the front of the meeting, breasts bare, feeding their babies. The police were checked.

Sydney IWD March, 1972, leaving Town Hall.

In Sydney, the march was organised by an ad hoc open-ended group of women's liberationists who formed the March Action Campaign for IWD. They issued a sticker, a badge, a broadsheet, other smaller leaflets and a poster inspired by the image of Angela Davis, a Black revolutionary in the United States who had been in prison facing a possible death sentence, but was later released after an extensive international campaign.

Free, safe contraceptives: 

At that time there was a luxury tax of 27 1/2 percent on the birth control pill, the law prohibited the general publication of contraceptive advice and information, and contraception was seen as a problem for women. The broadsheet said that this should be changed and safe contraceptives be freely available in birth control clinics.

Estimates of the numbers who marched from Sydney Town Hall to Hyde Park in 1972 ranged from 2-5,000, while the organisers said 4,000. Marchers wound their way through the city, mostly on the footpath, with bodies, flags, children, banners and dogs mingling with the Saturday morning shoppers._

#####

The ladies fought for what they have now.
My guess is that they won't be giving any of it up without a war.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Noomi said:


> This is one of those times when I will defend those on the pro life side, and condemn those on the pro choice, because despite myself being extremely pro choice, we must show respect to those who have the opposite opinion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AN anti-abortion rally turned violent in the city as protesters clashed with pro-choice lobbyists.
> 
> An estimated 3000 people turned out for the annual March for the Babies in Melbourne's Treasury Gardens, but as the group walked through the city they were confronted by hundreds of counter protesters.
> 
> The peaceful demonstration escalated quickly as protesters came face to face with each other at Parliament House and Federation Square.
> 
> As both sides traded taunts and name-calling police formed a human barricade to separate the groups.
> 
> Some scuffles broke out as a handful of demonstrators ripped banners and threw punches.
> 
> 
> 
> Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian
> 
> What sickened me about the pro life side was that many had brought their children along - kids have NO place in a pro life march, at all.
> 
> The pro lifers do have a right to their opinions, and it was their march, they organised it, and it shouldn't have been ruined by a group of pro choice protesters, who showed disrespect in ripping banners and hurling insults.
> 
> We can have our own march, we do not need to interfere in another.
Click to expand...


Children don't belong in a march for children?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Noomi said:


> No, but it makes me fear for the kids. They don't need to be exposed to that - especially since a march like this can turn violent, as it did. They don't need to see that. They are kids.



The only reason it turned violent is the pro death side showed up and made it violent.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Noomi said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so folks who enjoy killing babies also take delight in starting fights.
> 
> Surprised?
> 
> No, really????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has happened when the pro choicers have a march as well. Both sides can be just as bad as each other.
Click to expand...


Sure it has, which is why the only example you can find is where the pro death/anti life crowd started something.


----------



## PredFan

Noomi, I too am pro-choice, I'm pro-choice across the board, and I agree with you that the pro-choice people should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Noomi said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It did sicken me, but the thread wasn't about that, was it?
> 
> If I attended a pro choice rally, and had kids, I would leave them at home. My kids have no place at such a rally, they would be to young to understand what was going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it? You made it a point. Not me. Stop trying to wiggle out of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point was to stand on the side of the anti abortionists, and condemn my own side for showing such disrespect.
> 
> Completely over your head, eh?
Click to expand...


Yet you had to speak up and condemn them for bringing their children to a peaceful protest.


----------



## Noomi

Quantum Windbag said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it? You made it a point. Not me. Stop trying to wiggle out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point was to stand on the side of the anti abortionists, and condemn my own side for showing such disrespect.
> 
> Completely over your head, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you had to speak up and condemn them for bringing their children to a peaceful protest.
Click to expand...


What should have been peaceful, yes, but no anti abortion march, or pro choice march will ever be peaceful, as members of the opposing side will almost always turn up.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Noomi said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point was to stand on the side of the anti abortionists, and condemn my own side for showing such disrespect.
> 
> Completely over your head, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you had to speak up and condemn them for bringing their children to a peaceful protest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What should have been peaceful, yes, but no anti abortion march, or pro choice march will ever be peaceful, as members of the opposing side will almost always turn up.
Click to expand...


I have been to quite a few protests, and none of them ever turned violent.


----------



## Noomi

I haven't attended any as they are too far for me to travel, but while many can be peaceful, sometimes people can't help but turn up to hurl abuse and cause trouble.


----------



## bianco

Noomi said:


> I haven't attended any as they are too far for me to travel, but while many can be peaceful, sometimes people can't help but turn up to hurl abuse and cause trouble.


.

Indeed.
No place for kids.

G20 protests turn violent in London


__________________________________________
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYiAAxZWyys]Nine Sunday Cover story 2006 cronulla riot - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqKRwU_DBNE]EDL - Rioting Muslims now hit Sydney, Australia (15th Sept 2012) - YouTube[/ame]


----------

